# Nosferatu music



## dcshoe

The background music in F.W. Murnau's silent film "Nosferatu (1922)" at 



 is clearly not the original music written by Hans Erdmann to be performed by an orchestra during the projection. As we know, most of that score was lost, with only a reconstitution available today. Many composers and musicians have written or improvised their own soundtrack to accompany the film. I'd like to know who did this particularly striking version and where it originally came from, since it seems completely unrelated to "Nosferatu."


----------



## Guest

There's quite a few accompaniments...take your pick!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0013442/combined

James Bernard (1997)
Hans Erdmann 
Carlos U. Garza (1998)
Gérard Hourbette 
Timothy Howard (1991)
Richard Marriott (1989) (as Club Foot Orchestra)
Richard O'Meara (2000)
Hans Posegga (1989)
Peter Schirmann (1969)
Douglas Sosin 
Bernardo Uzeda (2006)
Bernd Wilden (1998)
Thierry Zaboitzeff


----------



## ptr

I have four different DVD releases of Nosferatu and neither of them have this music!

Checking the links from youtube, it seems like its these *folks (Denver Open Media)* that has made this version, You might check with them!

/ptr


----------

